# Question On The Kingdom Of God



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2011)

What will be the Law by Which The Christ Rules ?
If The United States still exist as a Nation,, will the US Constitution Still Rule Or will it be the Law of The Kingdom Of God ?
What Do you think ?


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> What will be the Law by Which The Christ Rules ?
> If The United States still exist as a Nation,, will the US Constitution Still Rule Or will it be the Law of The Kingdom Of God ?
> What Do you think ?



The constitutions that define nations are used to justify any means to an end. Peoples define their own laws so they can manipulate justice and by so doing break their own laws to some advantage with impunity.

The "Law" of the Kingdom does not make foolishness of justice and fools of the just. For example ( one example) I doubt that The Kingdom of God would make war on Iraq and the Iraqi people so that the leaders of its government could face their accussers before the courts?


----------



## formula1 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re*

John 18:36
Jesus answered, "My kingdom is not of this world. If my kingdom were of this world, my servants would have been fighting, that I might not be delivered over to the Jews. But my kingdom is not from the world."

No United States, no Constitution, no law as we know and understand law in this world.  No Jews, no gentiles, no nations, but we are the saints, all one in Christ. Christ will sit on the throne and we will rule and reign with Him. It is in fact, a new heaven and a new earth.

The law that rules? The greatest shall be the least and the least shall be the greatest.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 4, 2011)

formula1 said:


> The law that rules? The greatest shall be the least and the least shall be the greatest.



My wife and I met a man in a office supply store whose faith really touched our hearts. He had the "lowest" job in the place, but met his work with incredible joy and contentment.  In the short time we talked, his life spoke volumes to us.  For appearances to the world, he doesn't posses much, but I'm sure this fellow will rule well with Christ in the kingdom above.  I've often said it will be a joy to serve our Lord together in that kingdom, even under his rule as well.  The "least" shall indeed be great in the new heaven!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 4, 2011)

The idea that the Kingdom is not of "this world" perhaps has a different meaning for some of us. For some perhaps the Kingdom is not of the "earth" as in this world and will be the place of our reward after death. For some the Kingdom is not of "this world" meaning the world as described in Judges up to Calvary and the Pentecost. Or the world full of injustice, infidelity, war and booty.

This is what Jesus said to His deciples after he had spoken in parable about what the Kingdom was and why it was explained in parables. 

Matt. 13

36 Then He left the throngs and went into the house. And His disciples came to Him saying, Explain to us the parable of the darnel in the field.

 (Darnel was weed amonst the good seed.)

37 He answered, He Who sows the good seed is the Son of Man.

38 The field is the world, and the good seed means the children of the kingdom; the darnel is the children of the evil one,

41 The Son of Man will send forth His angels, and they will gather out of His kingdom all causes of offense....(( Angels here are  priest, apostles, pastors)  who will teach the new law of grace!))

43 Then will the righteous shine forth like the sun in the kingdom of their Father. Let Him who has ears be listening and let him consider and percieve and understand by hearing.


Now this is a caution that, "Then will the righeous shine forth like the sun in the kindgom of their Father." Is a parable and as explained earlier not all will understand.

This is what Jesus says on the subject of understanding. chapter 13
12 For whoever has spiritual knowledge, to him will more be given adn he will be furnished richly so that he will have abundance, but him who has not, even what he has will be taken away.

It is my view that those who do not understand that the Kingdom is active today in the world we know it is because this understanding from them has been taken away.

It is my view that Jesus explains in parable and then explains the parable to his deciples that the Kingdom is active today and since Mary's devine conception. My view is from my understanding of scripture and the meanings of the words of Jesus according to His design.


The Kingdom is active and darnel is active within and without. Those who are righteous within the Kingdom are the lights to the "world". They shine forth like "the sun in the kingdom of their Father."matt 13:43

The Kingdom is not our reward after physical death, but rather it is our home as we yet physically live as deciples of Christ. The Kingdom is here and now and interacts on earth and "in the world" as we speak, read and listen.

Do you hear the cries for justice? In the Spirit do you hear them, cry for deliverance? I do. I hear the cries inside the walls and out side the walls. Let them who have eyes and ears understand. Praise God in the highest.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re:*

No doubt, the Kingdom is very active in the earth today, shining its light of hope to all who would open their hearts unto it. It is upon us. It's earthly manifestations are the transformed lives all around the earth.  But it is not a Kingdom seen or understood by the natural mind.  It is only seen as we are born of the Spirit of God, until that time when Christ returns on the clouds of Glory and it will be see by all.

Luke 11:20
But if it is by the finger of God that I cast out demons, then the kingdom of God has come upon you.

Luke 17
 20 Being asked by the Pharisees when the kingdom of God would come, he answered them, "The kingdom of God is not coming with signs to be observed, 21 nor will they say, 'Look, here it is!' or 'There!' for behold, the kingdom of God is in the midst of you."

Romans 14:17
For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking but of righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.

1 Corinthians 4:20
For the kingdom of God does not consist in talk but in power.

1 Corinthians 15:50
I tell you this, brothers: flesh and blood cannot inherit the kingdom of God, nor does the perishable inherit the imperishable.

Revelation 1
4 Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth. To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen. 7 Behold, he is coming with the clouds, and every eye will see him, even those who pierced him, and all tribes of the earth will wail on account of him. Even so. Amen.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re:*



StriperAddict said:


> My wife and I met a man in a office supply store whose faith really touched our hearts. He had the "lowest" job in the place, but met his work with incredible joy and contentment.  In the short time we talked, his life spoke volumes to us.  For appearances to the world, he doesn't posses much, but I'm sure this fellow will rule well with Christ in the kingdom above.  I've often said it will be a joy to serve our Lord together in that kingdom, even under his rule as well.  The "least" shall indeed be great in the new heaven!



Proverbs 27:19
As in water face reflects face,so the heart of man reflects the man.

Great truth in your words.  Thanks!


----------



## gtparts (Mar 5, 2011)

New heaven! New earth! New glorified body! Old is "out of here and not coming back". Pretty much rules out America and the U.S. Constitution having any significance. The only thing of the old earth that survives in God's new creation is the spiritual, and them separated..... sheep one way, goats the other.

It is already laid out. No rocket science with which to be concerned.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 6, 2011)

Let me stand up and thank God for allowing me

TO BE A MEMBER OF THE KINGDOM OF GOD HERE ON EARTH. 
Thank God for his love, his care, and his compassion of such a sinner as myself. It brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 6, 2011)

I seldom see anyone speak of the "Kingdom of God" as if they understand it. The majority claim equality between the Father and the Son. They have completly missed what Jesus taught and demonstrated thus proving they have not entered in and have hindered those who are trying.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 6, 2011)

Seldom You see Christians Talking about the Father neither, when Christ Mission was to bring mankind closer to the Father, to create a means where by man can reach the throne of Grace.

In this I find Christianity lopsided.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 7, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> I seldom see anyone speak of the "Kingdom of God" as if they understand it. The majority claim equality between the Father and the Son. They have completly missed what Jesus taught and demonstrated thus proving they have not entered in and have hindered those who are trying.



I do agree with what is said here. For many being "Saved" is the beginning and the end of faith. It is as if being "Saved" is the Kingdom. What God teaches through the prophets which is fullfilled in Jesus is missed in part or completely as indicated by Lowjack.

Take the financial debts of the nations of the the western world, but especially the US national debt. Regardless of what political strip one takes, if consideration for actions had been given to the ideals of the Kingdom both in short terms and long term as opposed to momentary, immediate and self defeating actions I suspect the debt(s) would be far less if at all. 

The church has proved itself all to ready for example to ally itself, in encouragement and praise, of those who's business it is to make war in an effort to bring people to justice and provide peace and security.  I think that doing this is the undoing of the Ministry of Jesus.

I don't think that the Kingdom is about some of our leaders making war with every cananite while we can basque in our salvation. If it is the case can be made that the prophets and Jesus are for nothing, and the Kingdom is bonk.

Christians have to understand they have a huge financial debt to pay and they must get to paying it. The remedy to paying it is in the Kingdom and the ointment to stop increasing it is in the Kingdom. The days of running around with maxed credit,  loaded and cocked pistols and John Wayne's "Let God sort them out." has run its course I think.  Now we just have to pay the cavalry and move on and move on past our salvation into the Kingdom.


----------

